# Canon "color" 6D



## LifeORiley (Apr 12, 2020)

hi,

  I'm looking to buy an old 6D. I'm a Nikon FF shooter and want to see the canon "color" for myself (cheaply if possible). If convinced - I'll jump ship - tired of removing green/blue shift from photos in PP.

Does the old 6D have good Canon "color"?

This would be a "test" purchase so I don't need the latest and greatest for sports etc. 

thanks


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 12, 2020)

Hiya
I have used the canon 600d and the 60D both are crop sensor
these are from the 600d using a colon 100-400 f 4 f5.6 with a 1.5 or a 2* converter both lens and converters are l series glass


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 12, 2020)

These are with the canon 70d with an non l series lens hope this helps. I did not go ff canon because I have mixed EF&EFS glass


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2020)

Speaking of cheap Canon full-frame cameras, this week I saw a 5D advertised at MPB for only $245.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 12, 2020)

Depends on how bad you want full frame 
Do a web search canon 5d vs canon 7d or the 7od


----------



## TheLandscaper (Apr 12, 2020)

I doubt that buying 6D in 2020 is a good idea. Futhermore canon colors never were considered as perfectly balanced, always shifting towards yellow. If the colors are that important I would suggest looking towards Fujifilm mirrorless cameras. They have beautiful colors by default and also great film imitation presets.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2020)

The 6D was a decent performer.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd honestly take a 5D III over a 6D mk I. 

To me, the cheapest way to test before switching would be to rent a body and lens(es) for a week and give it a great test.


----------



## LifeORiley (Apr 13, 2020)

I think I got what I need, thanks for all the input and the pics....much appreciated.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 13, 2020)

Ur welcome.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 13, 2020)

You also avail yourself to Canon lenses.   Glass is also an important factor in rendering color.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 14, 2020)

Just a reminder sorry if I am teaching gran to suck eggs
Canon EF lenses will fit on canon crop sensor bodies/EFS
But the EFS lenses will Not fit on  canon full frame bodies.
There are two other types M and RF 
What the compatibility is on the I do not know, there is a web site that may help


----------

